

Physical probability doesn't exist - johndcook
http://wmbriggs.com/blog/?p=12274

======
johndcook
The only thing controversial about this article should be whether it applies
to quantum phenomena. The author touches on Bell's theorem etc., but that
might distract from the main part of the argument: chance doesn't cause
anything, at least on an ordinary human scale. Chance is the catch-all word we
use for causes we don't understand.

Probability doesn't describe reality but rather our understanding of reality.
If you flip a coin and look at it without showing me, its state is certain for
you and random for me because you know something I don't know. If I assign it
a 50-50 chance of being heads, I'm making a statement about my uncertainty
regarding the coin, not the coin.

